# This is Why George Bryson Won't Debate Anymore



## Blue Tick (Mar 16, 2007)

After you watch this clip can anyone translate for Bryson? I have no idea what he is talking about. 

Last year our church in Salt Lake wanted to organize a debate between Bryson and Dr.White, Bryson declined because he did not want to be cross examined by Dr.White.


----------



## dannyhyde (Mar 16, 2007)

John,

So much for the great Calvary Chapel theologian, huh? I remember listening to the debate soon after it happened...he still makes no sense.


----------



## KMK (Mar 16, 2007)

I wish Chuck Smith and company would just give up this stronghold. There is so much good about Calvary Chapel but they have been doing this same dance for decades. I heard Chuck Smith (whom I admire) preach about Eph 1:4 once and he basically said that he did not understand how God chooses men and also men choose God, but that he bowed to scripture. However, you don't hear that kind of humility from many of his disciples.


----------



## G.Wetmore (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't know why the guy cross examining him let him ramble on for so long. He wasted a lot of the time by just letting him repeat himself.


----------



## dannyhyde (Mar 16, 2007)

KMK said:


> I wish Chuck Smith and company would just give up this stronghold. There is so much good about Calvary Chapel but they have been doing this same dance for decades. I heard Chuck Smith (whom I admire) preach about Eph 1:4 once and he basically said that he did not understand how God chooses men and also men choose God, but that he bowed to scripture. However, you don't hear that kind of humility from many of his disciples.



As a native son of the Southern Californian phenomenon known as Calvary Chapel, I have also heard Papa Chuck preach a sermon on Romans 16:17 saying that Calvinists were those who cause divisions today and that we are enemies of the cross of Christ...humility? How about his recent interview with Christianity Today in which he said he was the Lord's anointed?


----------



## Blue Tick (Mar 16, 2007)

dannyhyde said:


> As a native son of the Southern Californian phenomenon known as Calvary Chapel, I have also heard Papa Chuck preach a sermon on Romans 16:17 saying that Calvinists were those who cause divisions today and that we are enemies of the cross of Christ...humility? How about his recent interview with Christianity Today in which he said he was the Lord's anointed?



It's not real humility. Its self-righteous humility.


----------



## KMK (Mar 16, 2007)

I have heard other Calvaryites use that 'anointed' stuff as well. They even imply that Isa 61 somehow applies to Calvary preachers. I have never understood where they get this. Is it from Ps 105:15?


----------

